# Stupid stupid stupid !!!!!



## casann

So me and Oh had sex for the first time yesterday and us being the idiots we are didn't use anything ... i completly forgot :( Does anyone know how likely it is i could of gotten myself pregnant again . I had my daughter 3 weeks ago and i'm breastfeedin ... however i did get pregnant with my daughter whilst breastfeeding my son at 9 months and he was still feeding ALOT and i also had periods with him too ... SOOOOOOO SCARED. X


----------



## LadyGecko

if you are not wanting another baby just yet you can always get the morning after pill as fertility is high after just having a baby regardless of breastfeeding:flower:


----------



## casann

I was thinkign about that but i read it can reduce supply of milk ?x


----------



## LadyGecko

you can ask the chemist as i honestly cant comment as i have never had to take it


----------



## lily123

If you're breastfeeding, and especially as your LO is so young, i wouldn't worry TOO much about it, i'd suggest to get the MAP.
x


----------



## Desi's_lost

personally i think you're probably fine.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Get the morning after pill :thumbup:


----------



## unconditional

ugh since ive had LO i have this problem!! I ALWAYS forget or is it -oh never wants to remember?!? its always heat of the moment and PROTECTION never pops into mind!... last time though i said thats it and i put the protection and it will be in sight at all times :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Strawberrymum

I would get the morning after pill. But I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## casann

asked about morning after pill and said not best to hav eit whilst breastfeeding.. don't want to take the risk of it hindering breastfeeding . Fingers crossed nothing has happened . Definatly not doing this again ... he can wait until i ge the inplant !! lol .
Thank you for the replys girls x


----------



## x__amour

Good luck, Catherine! :hugs:


----------



## wishuwerehere

You could have a coil fitted? this is suggested as a sort of emergency contraception up to 5 days after unprotected sex. Try talking to your doc.
Good luck!


----------



## x__amour

wishuwerehere said:


> You could have a coil fitted? this is suggested as a sort of emergency contraception up to 5 days after unprotected sex. Try talking to your doc.
> Good luck!

I had to wait 8+ weeks to have an IUD fitted. Something about you having to wait for your cervix to close? :shrug:


----------



## 112110

I have no idea but 3 weeks :shock: you animals justkidding ;)


----------



## emmylou92

i got pregnant after having hollie and i was brestfeeding. i misscarried though. id go to the doc. better to find out now.


----------



## ksilme

i know this was a long time ago, but how did this turn out, we have just stupidly done the exact same thing :( x


----------

